# 2018 1.4l (P0101) MAF sensor replaced - problem still exists.



## ErikD (6 mo ago)

Daughter said CEL came on and engine was sluggish (limp mode?)
AutoZone OBD showed code P0101 - Mass Airflow Sensor.
Secondary codes...
P1101 - Intake airflow system performance
P0299 - Engine Underboost
P2227 - Barometric Pressure sensor performance

I changed the Air Filter and replaced the MAF sensor with OEM (AC Delco) 
The CEL stayed on, engine performance remained sluggish. I was told CEL code now had to be reset/cleared with OBD. Returned to AutoZone, codes were cleared, CEL now off. Drove out the lot with same sluggish acceleration, the CEL immediately returned. Re-Scan showed the same code(s). 
Not sure where to go from here to investigate the secondary codes. 
Anyone else experienced something similar ? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexhernandez2014 (6 mo ago)

Pretty much have the same problem. AT one point My cruze just completely lost power and I had to limp home. I ordered a turbo charger from ebay that said fit my car. Turns out it's the wrong part. Now I have to return it.

I'm just diagnosing off of what I read online and from youtube. It seems it can be a number of things. I'm going to try the solenoids from this page before I dish out the $800 for the whole turbo:






Turbo Charger for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Center







www.gmpartscenter.net





My car's been a trooper. Bought it brand new 2017, it's got 123K miles. I don't want to spend on a new one just yet.


I'll let you know if I resolve this please do the same if you find anything out.


----------



## alexhernandez2014 (6 mo ago)

ErikD said:


> Daughter said CEL came on and engine was sluggish (limp mode?)
> AutoZone OBD showed code P0101 - Mass Airflow Sensor.
> Secondary codes...
> P1101 - Intake airflow system performance
> ...



Got an update for you and something simple to check and hopefully avoid spending hundreds.

After replacing the parts above and no solution, I went back to researching the issue. Came across a post on reddit from a user that was talking about code P0101. They were talking about an older model chevy and the hose that leaves the air filter and goes toward the throttle body. Now, the throttle body is a part I cleaned before and it solved my rough idle. But our 2nd gen cruze's have a hose that leaves the air filter, goes down to the inter cooler and then another hose that goes up to the throttle body. I inspected that second hose and found a huge crack parallel to the catalytic converter heat shield. I duct taped it to check and immediately saw an improvement in the car. But as I was testing, I heard like a whistle sound and the car went back to the same issues. That's where the tape gave way.

So I went and got some JB Weld Fiber Weld cast from autozone and patched it up. Of course I ordered the hose cause this is just a temporary fix until the new hose comes in. Posting pictures below.










I added extra duct tape on top of the cast I put on it. Hopefully it holds for a week.












I just cleared the codes and went for a 45 minute drive and the codes haven't returned, I filled up the tank and it barely wasted any gas.

I spent about $300 in parts I didn't need. Lesson learned: Do more research.


Hopefully this helps you or anyone that needs it. The hose is about $126 and it's easy to install yourself. Also would be a good idea to remove the throttle body when you have the hose off and clean it if it has any gunk.

EDIT:

By the way, this hose I'm replacing was missing a screw that is supposed to hold it in place. My car was part of a recall when I first got it. The dealer is the only ones that have ever worked on it. My guess is they didn't put the screw back in. I don't know if this played a role in damaging the hose... maybe from the vibrations. Dealerships really do have the worst mechanics. I've only had bad experiences.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

ErikD said:


> Daughter said CEL came on and engine was sluggish (limp mode?)
> AutoZone OBD showed code P0101 - Mass Airflow Sensor.
> Secondary codes...
> P1101 - Intake airflow system performance
> ...


I am having the same issues with the exception h to that I only have code P1101 and the MAF sensor is not the issue. I was told by several people and my friend who is a mechanic that I needed to check the PCV valves and clean the throttlebody and that should fix the issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ErikD said:


> Daughter said CEL came on and engine was sluggish (limp mode?)
> AutoZone OBD showed code P0101 - Mass Airflow Sensor.
> Secondary codes...
> P1101 - Intake airflow system performance
> ...


Potential causes for this trouble code, *P0101*, may include: 

Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor 
Failed MAF sensor 
Intake air leaks 
MAF sensor electrical harness or wiring problem (open, shorted, frayed, poor connection, etc.) 
Clogged catalytic converter on some models (GMC/Chevrolet mainly)
Read more at: P0101 Trouble Code - Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Range/Performance Problem


Potential causes of a *P0299* turbo underboost code include: 

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor
Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition

Causes for this *P2227* code may include: 

Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor 
Defective or damaged electrical connector 
Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion) 
Electrical short (internal or mechanical) 
Loose electrical connection 
Heat damage 
Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings 
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue
Read more at: P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Range/Performance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

16Cruze84 said:


> I am having the same issues with the exception h to that I only have code P1101 and the MAF sensor is not the issue. I was told by several people and my friend who is a mechanic that I needed to check the PCV valves and clean the throttlebody and that should fix the issue.


Potential causes for this trouble code, *P0101*, may include:

Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor
Failed MAF sensor
Intake air leaks
MAF sensor electrical harness or wiring problem (open, shorted, frayed, poor connection, etc.)
Clogged catalytic converter on some models (GMC/Chevrolet mainly)
Read more at: P0101 Trouble Code - Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Range/Performance Problem


----------



## AshSholar57 (3 mo ago)

ErikD said:


> Daughter said CEL came on and engine was sluggish (limp mode?)
> AutoZone OBD showed code P0101 - Mass Airflow Sensor.
> Secondary codes...
> P1101 - Intake airflow system performance
> ...


My car had the exact same problem last year. I did all the things you’ve done and still wasn’t fixed. I then inspected the air hoses and the inner cooler hose that is closest to the fan had a slit in it from where I drove up to far in a parking spot pushing the under plastic piece scrubbing across the cement parking stop which in turn pushed the radiator bracket pushing the hose just slightly into the fan just enough to cause a small slit. I replaced the hose, hooked the OBD II up to it cleared the codes and it ran good again. No longer sluggish or loss of power.


----------

